# Sheet goods, Part 2: vertical circ saw jigs, vs cutting flat?



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

We have a three way battle:

(1) vertical panel jig (on wall) for cutting with a circ saw
(2) flat cutting table for circ saw
(3) table saw

I have a small basement shop, and its hard to manuever. The TS is an old sturdy benchtop from Craftsman. It's rip capacity is.... well I don't know offhand. Around 22" I think. In past, I've stumbled about setting up loose blocks of scrap 2x to support panels for circ sawing. No more!

I have NO infeed, and NO extension tables (except the wings that came with the saw), but I do have an outfeed table.

*Do you have any advice for the beginner? *

And *please post pics *of shop built things that help you do this task with grace!

Thanks!
SteveEl
CentralPA basement slug


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

While a vertical panel saw is preferred by most, they are expensive and require some wall space.
My method is a 4X8 piece of 1/2" insulating foam laid on my bench/table (access to all sides) and a shop made straight edge cutting jig. 
While I do have the room and the infeed and outfeed capacities, I HATE cutting full sheets on the TS.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I just made a post just before reading this thread and recommended a saw guide like Gene did, here is the link. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/looking-plans-without-table-saw-19288/#post151048


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Given the choice I would take the verticle unit. I was going to build one for my garage since I can''t get full size plywood into the basement. Surprise!!! Not enough width in the one car garage for the car and panel cutter. My wife doesn't understand the importance of a panel cutter so it is the sawhorses and skill saw for me.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Burk, could you suspend the panel cutter from the rafter ties, and when needed, back out the car and flip down the cutter?

SteveEl


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> ... 4X8 piece of 1/2" insulating foam laid on my bench/table ...


Can also be done on the floor pretty effectively if you don't have the workspace to pull this off. Either way I like this method since the weight is evenly distributed and there's not much a chance of it shifting.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

SteveEl said:


> Burk, could you suspend the panel cutter from the rafter ties, and when needed, back out the car and flip down the cutter?
> 
> SteveEl


 Pretty creative for an old guy like me. Hadn't even considered it. I think I'll put one together. Thanks


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Sounds fun, Burk. Please post pics when done!


----------



## JDBraddy (Jun 23, 2010)

I work out of my garage, and only have a benchtop tablesaw, but the techniques outlined in this article http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuidePDF.aspx?id=2659 have made easy work out of ripping sheet goods to size. I built a sacrificial table like the one described in the article wich was inexpensive to build, is quick and easy to set out or put away, and doesn't take up that much space in my garage. The cutting guide and a few clamps are all I need to rip as straight as any table saw. Give it a try!


----------

